# My first espresso machine



## FPMR (Apr 20, 2021)

This is my first espresso machine - Sage Barista Express.😊It Just arrived today, at late afternoon so I wasn't able to dial in yet. The coffee taste a little too bitter at the end, but I'm confident I can make right 😉


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Had one of those for many years. Brilliant machine. Enjoy!


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Welcome and what a machine! Had mine for 4 years and loved it - plenty of really helpful information on the Sage sun forum and also YouTube to get you up and running.


----------



## FPMR (Apr 20, 2021)

It just took me 24 hours to dial in, and now we have great coffee in the mornings and after lunch! 😊 😊

Four or five coffees per day!
Now, we have to try some late art.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice set up for your first machine. Enjoy!


----------

